# RO Filtration in Vaughan/York region



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey guys,
I am just wondering for those of you who lives in the York Region where the water has Chloramine, do you use an RO filtration that also removes Chloramine? I notice that the regular 5 stage ones don't remove Chloramine. 

If you are using a regular RO Unit, are you adding anything else to the water to remove the chloramine?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi. I use a cartridge filled with Catalytic Activated Carbon, a standard carbon block and a ChlorPlus 10 Carbon Block. I don't drive, so I just order this up from BRS.

Chloramine is the combination of chlorine and ammonia. A standard RO will remove the chlorine, but not the ammonia.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm in vaughan but i just run a regular 4 stage BRS RO/DI. havn't detected any ammonia tho.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

chlorine and chloramine will naturally evaporate in 2 days with still water and even faster with a powerhead in the water. I usually mix my water for 2 days with a bit of tank water to help the fresh water out and I've never had any problems. I don't use a RO/DI anymore since I sold mine and still show good color and growth in my tank.

I will be switching back to RO/DI in the near future since it's easier for me.


----------

